# la zenia



## husky08 (May 13, 2016)

Hi thank you for letting me join the site .
Myself and my wife are looking at moving to Spain and have been told that la zenia is one of the best places to consider. I am 58 and my wife is 55 .Our idea is to buy two properties one to live in and the other to rent out as a holiday home ( both properties in the same area ) so we can have an income. We are only at the looking stage at this moment but would be grateful for any help / input that anyone could give us as to the area or the idea that we have.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I'get moved your post to be Spain forum where you should get more input.


----------



## husky08 (May 13, 2016)

nyclon said:


> I'get moved your post to be Spain forum where you should get more input.


Hi sorry about that think I have moved it but maybe wrong if the admin could help if I haven't 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

husky08 said:


> Hi sorry about that think I have moved it but maybe wrong if the admin could help if I haven't
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


:welcome:

You posted it twice, so one has been deleted - but not to worry, these things happen.

I don't really know La Zenia, except that there's a big shopping centre there!

What is it about La Zenia that you think you would like? better yet - where in Spain have you visited & what did you like / not like about those areas? 

As for letting a property in order to have an income - you might get enough rentals - but it's by no mean a sure thing - so would you *need* the income?


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

Probably you're referring to *La Sénia *(Tarragona)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carquinyoli said:


> Probably you're referring to *La Sénia *(Tarragona)


My money is on La Zenia on the Costa Blanca - near Orihuela.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

My money is on La Sénia. 1..................0 Euros. Rich or dead


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hopefully husky08 will come back & tell us!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carquinyoli said:


> My money is on La Sénia. 1..................0 Euros. Rich or dead


Please can you explain - this comment is way over my head ....!


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

husky08 is afraid. He unleashed a dangerous butterfly effect.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> My money is on La Zenia on the Costa Blanca - near Orihuela.


Mine too!


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi - if it is La Zenia that you're interested in, I've visited the area a few times. We're just across the border near the Mar Menor. La Zenia is close to Playa Flamenca, Punta Prima etc - there are some nice properties there and the prices are good. It's very built up though, but on the other hand it's probably a good spot for your second rental place.

For us, it was a bit too busy and 'ExPat' (not that there's anything wrong with that, we just wanted to be in a smaller Spanish village). 

We looked around that area a fair bit though and drive up to the shopping centre occasionally so please feel free to PM me if you want to hear about agents that we used or have any other questions


----------



## Jesnat (Mar 5, 2016)

We are also a bit further down near Los Alacazares and San Javier. We have only been here a couple of months, renting long term, and are finding this whole stretch of the Mar Menor really interesting and varied. Built up expat towns and smaller local towns dotted along the coast, small rural villages just a couple of kms inland, so something for everyone. Have only been to the Zenia Boulevard shopping centre and found it a bit busy but great shops and infrastructure. Very easy to get on the main road (N233 I think) or AP7 highway to get around and lots going on in the area. As most experienced posters recommend - nothing beats first hand experience of driving and walking around the area before you commit. Good luck with your search.


----------



## cocozen (May 16, 2016)

*La Zenia --*

Hello Husky008 !! 
I,ve been living in next subdivision from La Zenia, I,m not an agent , just love it here . . I would recommended to rented for at least 6 months first , then buy your property , million to choose from .. Prices of a properties are good here , not to far from Alicante airport , ,,,and not to busy .
Perfect rental possibility, close to the blue flag beaches the best on Costa Blanca .
Roads - AP-7 and Road - # 332 , are very well maintain , good hospitals .
When you check weather as well on Costa Blanca - it is warmer in the winter then in the other parts of the Spain .
La Zenia Boulevard shopping center is great attraction for tourist that you will rent to.
Rent for tourist in  high season of 2 bed. flat might be around  400 E a week, easy to rented , but in the winter -- Jan/March- might be empty . Have in mind that nowadays,, by the law , you have to register your rental property and pay about 23 % tax.
Good luck , let me know if you have any questions . Cocozen .


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

The whole Orihuela Costa area, Punta Prima, Playa Flamenca, La Zenia, Cabo Roig, etc. is ideal for a rental property. 

The road links are good and less than a hour to two airports, there is a regular local bus service which has two routes with connections to Torrevieja and therefore access to lots of areas much further afield. 

There are lots and lots of properties for sale and so there are bargains to be had. The area is very multinational throughout the year, even more so in the summer when the Spanish from Madrid, Orihuela, & Elche visit their holiday homes. 

The whole area is teaming with bars and restaurants catering for all tastes. 

There are several fantastic, clean, well supervised beaches. There are local coach operators running daily excursions, including nights out in Benidorm returning in the early hours. 

The only downside is that although there is lots of competition the prices in the bars and restaurants are higher than in the non tourist areas a few kilometres inland, but still lots cheaper than UK. 

Also if you live in Orihuela Costa permanently, Orihuela City seems to treat the costa as a poor relation, spending very little on infrastructure even though garnishing a good income from suma and taxes.

You can practice your Spanish there but in all honesty you hardly ever have to speak anything but English.


----------

